# Cómo armar un inversor de 12v DC a 110v AC, de 800 watts



## SurFeRu

Espero que me ayuden a armar un inversor de 12v corriente directa, a 110 o 120 de corriente alterna, pero que me pueda dar algunos 800 watts de potencia,  quiero poner a trabajar un pequeño aire acondicionado de oficina y algunas cosas mas con la batería del auto,estando en marcha o no,  espero y envíen paginas o diagramas detallados que me puedan ayudar para realizar este proyecto.


----------



## anthony123

Tal vez te pueda servir este circuito conversor de 12vdc a 220vca de 500w de potencia.


----------



## Fogonazo

En esa potencia la batería de auto te durara con suerte 1 hora.
El inversor no creo que te pueda dar la corriente necesaria para el arranque de tu acondicionador. Recuerda que el motor de este consume mucho mas en el arranque que en funcionamiento normal.


----------



## SurFeRu

De hecho amigo te contaré unas anécdotas (ya hicimos funcionar un aire acondicionado de un cuarto de tonelada pero con un inversor de 3000 watts usando 5 baterías marinas LTH. pero con carga rápida de un alimentador de baterías de AC. ) ,,éste inversor está enorme y muy pesado como para meterlo en un auto convencional y así como tu lo mencionas tardaría mucho tiempo para recargarlas con el alternador del auto.

Y cómo para meterle tantas baterías como que no, existen también inversores que venden de 500 o hasta 1000 watts pero la verdad no lo son, son casi la mitad de potencia que la que dicen dar, por eso quiero armar éste inversor, ya que así uno sabe lo que quiere y como lo quiere, además pienso ponerle una batería de ciclo profundo así para estar un poco mas tranquilo.

Ah  y se me pasaba mencionarles mas detalles acerca de ésto, el clima es un Daewo, según sus especificaciones requiere de 500 watts para funcionar ( la verdad es que si funciona suministrándole 500 watts pero solamente el ventilador y sus funciones,  saludos.


----------



## anthony123

de nada compañero, para eso estamos. con respecto a lo que dices, tenés mucha razon. A mayor potencia, mayor tamaño del inversor. Y con respecto a la relacion potencia /precio en el mercado existen casi pocos aparatos que sean a buen precio con respecto a su potencia, incluyendo la marca.


----------



## dant

hola : 
Me tendria que poner a buscar unos esquema de un inversor que realice hace un tiempo, pero deberias hacerle algunas modificaciones para que entregue esa potencia este era de 250W.
Estaba muy completito, tenia proteccion contra cortocircuito y sobrecorriente, temperatura, inversion de polaridad, tension de salida baja, monitor de bateria, etc

Saludos, dant


----------



## anthony123

oye buen aporte a la comunidad.


----------



## SurFeRu

saludos a todos y gracias por sus comentarios. les cuento que ya estoy echando a andar este proyecto (es un diagrama que me paso un amigo parecido a los que me habían mandado de los que llevan varios timer 555) solo que me he detenido un poco porque estoy buscando unos transformadores electrónicos. pero no importa sigan así y aporten mas cosas ala causa. 

espero ese diagrama dant, me muero de ansias por echarle un ojo. saludos


----------



## anthony123

SurFeru cual es el diagrama que estas utilizando?


----------



## SurFeRu

De momento no me acuerdo muy bien, la verdad, pero para darte una idea lleva un transformador, varios 555, y creo que también 2n2222, y resistencias y etc. , parecido al que me mandaste,  la verdad deja y se lo pido a mi colega y te lo posteo para que le eches también un ojo. 

Checalo amigo, espero y alcances a ver las letras bien, alguna duda o comentario, será bien recibida.  Saludos


----------



## hipatetik

Les dejo la traducción de un inversor que encontré por aca (de un tal Harry Lythall) que usa IRFP260N y supuestamente anda hasta 1000W. Les dejo la PCB hecha con PCB Wizard...

saludos


----------



## daniela lopez

hola furferu el inversor que publicaste si te funciono?, y de cuantos watts es?


----------



## drago109

Bueno ya que me encontré con el tema del inversor les comento que ya he realizado algunos modelos, que son muy fácil de armar en el circuito impreso para cualquiera que quiera uno de estos. Solo que es difícil conseguir un buen transformador a nuestro gusto, Bueno eso es acá en mi país que no e logrado en mi vida conseguir un transformador toroidal.

Hay les dejo dos modelos de inversores que pueden ser muy útiles para nuestro amigo Surferu si aun no a conseguido nada. Espero ayudar en algo.

Otra cosa e querido terminar un inversor que estoy realizando sin transformador solos mosfet del modelo irf640 pero no lo e logrado poner andar, si alguien que tenga algún plano o ya haya armado uno le agradecería que me echara una mano. 

Aclaro que no soy ingeniero ni un experto en la electrónica solo lo tengo de hobby desde ase unos años.

Gracias...


----------



## yuneiky01

He construido algunos inversores y hasta el momento los mejores resultados los e obtenido con un TL494 que funciona de maravilla controlando muy bien la compensación del circuito, y con pocos componentes, los he utilizado en transformadores de ferrita y con núcleo de hierro dando mejor resultado en los de núcleo de ferrita, la frecuencia es quizás la mas critica pues de 1khz no he podido bajarla. Pero puedo hacer funcionar varios Tv, DVD, Video caseteras etc. 

He hecho algunos experimentos con el Sg3524 pero no hay manera alguna de que pueda hacer funcionar la sección de referencia del IC, lo que causa que funcione a plena capacidad sin carga activa. 

Si les sirve de algo les voy a pasar algunos planos de ellos. 

Suerte…


----------



## tico170

hola yuneiky01
Que tal funciona los que dicen me podrías pasar los planos para ver si les meto mano y los hago desde hace rato estoy buscando uno bueno que tenga buen diseño...
antemanos gracias


----------



## yuneiky01

Ok hermano mañana traigo una copia del que tengo armado en la casa, para que almez el tulló, te puedo adelantar que funciona de maravilla, pero a 1KHz como mínimo, es ideal para AMP de autos o convencionales, para fuente de laboratorio, o lo que se te ocurra……


----------



## burren

saludos acabo de leer este apartado y es interesante yo trabaje también con el tl494 y si me encantaría que pudieras pasarnos el circuito yuneiky01 saludos.,


----------



## SERGIOD

Disculpen pero esto también serviría:



> This is the circuit which outputs 100 V of the alternating current from the input of 12 V of the direct current.
> It is convenient to use the equipment which works in the alternating current using the battery (DC12V) of the car.
> 
> It is using the IC-type multi-vibrator for the oscillator of the alternating current. The frequency is about 60 Hz. I used 7400 as the IC for the oscillator but 7404 is OK.
> The signal of the oscillator has the switching operation with TR1-TR4. TR2 and TR4 are the transistor for the main switching. Because these transistors are difficult to drive directly from the IC, they make amplify in the electric current using TR1 and TR3.
> 
> The connection between TR1 and TR2, and TR3 and TR4 connects in the way of being called "the Darlington connection".
> The transformer that the input is 100 V and the output is 24 V in the one with the 12 V center tap makes the input and the output opposite and uses.
> 
> Because the comparatively big electric current (about 3 A) flows through the part of the line that the circuit diagram is bold, the thick wiring materials are used.
> 
> The output voltage is the square wave ().
> Depending on the equipment, there is one which can not be used.
> When the load is added, the wave form of the output voltage changes by the inductance of the transformer.
> 
> I was asked about 220V output from some readers. The output voltage of the inverter is decided only in the transformer. You can use the transformer with 220V as for primary(input) and 12V as for secondary(output). At my circuit, primary and secondary should be used oppositely. Then, you will be able to get AC220V from DC12V.


http://www.piclist.com/images/www/hobby_elec/e_ckt8.htm


----------



## hugos31

para esa potencia lo mas recomendable es el uso de  transistores MOSFET  como IRFZ44 unos 10 a la salida u   IRFP150 unos  3 por canal, u   IRF3205  con osciladores como 4047  el mas confiable y por supuesto un buen calculo del transformador, como por ejemplo cuando la batería este baja  10v  dc   debe entregar 110v ac     11v dc= 120 vac  12v=130vac  y la frecuencia entre 60 hz.


----------



## yuneiky01

Este es el esquema que tengo funcionando en la casa, la frecuencia se controla variando los componentes de las patas 5 y 6 pero el mínimo es 1KHz, yo lo empleo para el alumbrado, el tv, DVD, y las multimedia. La resistencia  variable (potenciómetro) ajusta el voltaje de salida, si pretendes emplearlo para un amplificador u otro sistema que utilice menos voltaje deberás disminuir la resistencia (R1 que es de 10K) para que funcione con mayor estabilidad. Para  obtener más potencia agregar más mosfet o remplazarlos por otros más eficientes.

En este circuito empleo un transformador de fuente de PC Y utilizo la  salida de los 12 V como primario y la entrada de 180 V -350 V como  salida o secundario, yo desarmo el transformador y elimino los tab que no voy a  utilizar, también puedes adicionar nuevos utilizando la relación de B/V  del transformador.


 Cualquier duda, me preguntas.


----------



## ajenco

drago109, amigo he construido tu inversor (la que dice de 200watts y otro de 800 watts con los mosfet IRFZ44) y me vota 600 voltios, soy de peru aquí se trabaja con  220 voltios a 60 Hz.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Prueba con un foco de 100W y compara el brillo con otro foco de 100W conectado al 220Vca
Voltaje de salida no es sinusoidal, es más o menos una onda cuadrada, los voltímetros están calibrados para medir voltajes sinusoidales.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luis015

yuneiky01 una pregunta, que tipo de transformador usas en tu circuito de ferrita o de hierro estándar


----------



## analogico

Luis015 dijo:


> yuneiky01 una pregunta, que tipo de transformador usas en tu circuito de ferrita o de hierro estándar



los transformadores de fuente de pc son de ferrita

me parece que todo el circuito esta hecho con partes de fuentes de pc

me pregunto como se podria  modificar para que entregue 19 v dc

supongo que
subiendo la frecuencia sobre los 30khz y pasándolo por unos diodos y condensadores también de fuente de pc

pero no tengo idea de que modificar


----------



## Luis015

modifica el transformador a la tensión que deseas


----------



## analogico

me lo imaginaba creo que para subir la frecuencia creo  que vale este post_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/142174/ _


> Se fijan el valor del capacitor y la resistencia conectados a las patas 5 y 6 del TL494 (IR3MO2 MB3759 KA7500B) que son los que manejan la frecuencia de oscilador, y sacan ésta cuenta:
> 
> f_osc = 1,1 / R*C (en faradios, hay que agregarle 6 ceros después de la coma)
> 
> Un valor bastante común de encontrar es C = 0.0022 µF y R = 8k2 (f_osc = 61 Khz)
> Esa es la frecuencia del oscilador, la de la salida es la mitad 30 khz (inaudible).
> Para subirle la frecuencia, le ponen una lámpara (yo uso una dicroica 12V 50W, entre +5 y masa) le cambian R (que sale de la pata 5 del TL494) por un preset del mismo valor o levemente superior, si r = 8k2 va de 10k, y lo van bajando, mirando la luz testigo y escuchando la fuente, si se apaga, retroceden un poquito, si no vuelve a arrancar sola hay que apagarla y esperar un par de segundos antes de re-encenderla. Nunca la dejen regulada demasiado cerca de donde ya no arranca!. Sacan el preset lo miden a tester y lo reemplazan con una resistencia fija de igual o superior valor (nunca debería ser de menos de 1k8 según el datasheet).


----------



## 145bxm

buenas amigo yuneiky01 disculpa tengo unas preguntas... primero que tipo de transformador utilizas, el toroide o el otro (no recuerdo el nombre )??? en que programa puedo hacer la simulaion de tu circuito?? yo utilizo multism y proteus y no puedo simularlo debido a que en la base de datos no esta el TL494... ojala puedas responderme pronto, saludos!!!


----------



## osmelhlg

Alguien construyó el inversor de yunelky? sera seguro conectar tv y dvd a esa frecuencia de trabajo? 

Saludos cordiales desde cuba...

Osmel Lazo.



No habria que agregar algo a la salida para crear la sinosoide y los 60hz?


----------



## ORLANTRE

yuneiky01 dijo:


> He construido algunos inversores y hasta el momento los mejores resultados los e obtenido con un TL494 que funciona de maravilla controlando muy bien la compensación del circuito, y con pocos componentes, los he utilizado en transformadores de ferrita y con núcleo de hierro dando mejor resultado en los de núcleo de ferrita, la frecuencia es quizás la mas critica pues de 1khz no he podido bajarla. Pero puedo hacer funcionar varios Tv, DVD, Video caseteras etc.
> 
> He hecho algunos experimentos con el Sg3524 pero no hay manera alguna de que pueda hacer funcionar la sección de referencia del IC, lo que causa que funcione a plena capacidad sin carga activa.
> 
> Si les sirve de algo les voy a pasar algunos planos de ellos.
> 
> Suerte…



Buenas tardes, estoy buscando un verdadero circuito inversor de 600Wat que realmente funcione, he encontrado un monton de ellos, pero ninguno con buenos resultados, porque algunos de ellos estan mal hecho e imcompletos sin explicaion alguna


----------



## amado lora

saludos soy dominicano y en mi pais es comun la fabricacion de ellos. solo nesecitas el oscilador? aqui lo fabricamos con dos tipos de pwm o oscilador 1-sg3524n igual al nte1720. y sg3526 igual nte 1722. aqui se fabrican desde 1987 hasta ahora.


----------



## el-rey-julien

amado lora y no tienes algunos esquemas usados en tu tierra?


----------



## amado lora

Mira este pcb sin lista de piezas y me dices


----------



## el-rey-julien

esta bueno ¡¡¡ es de 500 wat? y la lista de componentes? 
no quiero todo echo, con el diagrama nomas ya me arreglo ¡¡
muchas gracias amado lora


----------



## blackpic

Hola: 
@amado-lora, esta padre tu pcb que programas usas para hacer tus pcb, veo que aparte de trabajar con inversores somos del mismo pais...
Amigo @el-rey-julien, aqui te dejo un circuito de un modulador para inversor usando el sg3526n 
http://i41.tinypic.com/126dbao.jpg, este esta en la pag de unicrom publicado por el amigo pastor, http://www.unicrom.com/topic.asp?TO...ble&Topic_Title=diagrama+y+circuito+de+un+ups


----------



## amado lora

yo tengo barios planos de ellos, diria que casi en mi pais los conosco todos por no decir otra cosa modestamente. me elegra de poder ayudarlos. este pcb que vieron tiene partes de unos y otros, ascilador de este es del inversor dimension, cargador de flotacion tripp lite aps 400, la tranferencia es solo un retardo. claro este es viejo lo ice en el 2006 pero les resorvera sus problemas. este esta configurado en 12v, aunk tambien se pone en 24. a otra cosa que le ice a este es que tiene corrector de onda para el buen funcionamiento de equipos de induccion magnetica. ya k la mayoria que e visto carecen de esto. con el tiempo les subire con circuito puente H version ups. el diagrama que esta es 600w por la cantidad de mosfet que tiene, pero recueden que los inversores son como los amplificadores de audio. mas transitores y mas tranformador o trafo puden aumentar las potencias. claro hay que cambiar los reley y voltage de las baterias. los modernos que uso son tranfer electronico ups y reley mas fuerte. pero con estos ustede aran sus modificaciones a su gusto. mas tarde lo mandare con conection de ensanble usteds lo acen a su gusto.


----------



## el-rey-julien

muchas gracias ¡¡¡


----------



## SERGIOD

amado lora dijo:


> Mira este pcb sin lista de piezas y me dices



los componentes de ese pcb


----------



## amado lora

hay esta mas o menos la coneccion. Es algo facir .cualquier cosa de ella me dicen


----------



## el-rey-julien

un aportazo ¡¡¡ es lo que buscaba ¡¡
pero me interesa el esquema mas que el pcb ,se que los  armas comercialmente,pero estaria muy agradecido por los esquemas y los tip que puedas aportar ¡¡
saludos¡¡¡


----------



## amado lora

SERGIO lo redibujé para que te sea mas facilver las piezas


----------



## Nelson All One

Hola amigos exelente aporte amado lora  yo avía visto uno en youtube con el link y todo pero muy sospechoso da unos simples 500w  nose si ya lo aportaron en este foro pero igual se los dejo a ver que me dicen si vale la pena armarlo ( talves ya este aqui en el foro porque no es muy dificil encontrarlo) 


http://depositfiles.com/files/heqeeof7i


----------



## amado lora

ok este es de video rokolas . no lo e echo pork ya para mi diria tiene desventajas, cual no tiene modulador pwm. que es el que modula la señal y la asemeja como si fuera sinosoide y asi puedes barial el voltage de 150 a 120v sin ese sistema. las ondas queda son cuadradas. y acen mucho ruido algunos equipos. de antes elprimero que vi fue el nte 4047 y 955 que lo usaban los inverter tripp lite que venian con transitores tipo cebolla ejejj, pero eran unos dioses en su epoca de los 80.


----------



## SERGIOD

amado lora dijo:


> SERGIO LO REDIBUJE PARA QUE SE TE SEA MAS FACIR VER LAS PIEZAS



disculpa no me deje entender el que no observo nada fue el el-rey-julien; bueno igual mil gracias por el esfuerzo sera de gran ayuda tu aporte  





amado lora dijo:


> ok este es de video rokolas . no lo e echo pork ya para mi diria tiene desventajas, cual no tiene modulador pwm. que es el que modula la señal y la asemeja como si fuera sinosoide y asi puedes barial el voltage de 150 a 120v sin ese sistema. las ondas queda son cuadradas. y acen mucho ruido algunos equipos. de antes elprimero que vi fue el nte 4047 y 955 que lo usaban los inverter tripp lite que venian con transitores tipo cebolla ejejj, pero eran unos dioses en su epoca de los 80.



no conocía ese diagrama de videorockola 

tampoco ese relay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gracias por todo  a ver si subes el diagrama


----------



## Silici0

alguien sabe como funcionan los nuevos inversores? no tienen transformadores grandes y sacan onda pura. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por conmutación funcionan , con transformador de ferrita


----------



## Silici0

eso es lo que no me queda claro. Como realizan ese proceso con alta frecuencia y como la transforman a una frecuencia pura y de baja frecuencia


----------



## DOSMETROS

Trabaja por conmutación , variando el ancho de pulsos , entonces la tensión va bajando y subiendo "dibujando" una senoidal. En algunos casos la parte que hace la onda positiva es una y la que hace la negativa es otra.

Leete algo de inversores cuasisenoidales :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=inversor+cuasisenoidal&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff14%2Fsugerencia-foro-33867%2Findex22.html%23post767146&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ss=7457j3577457j22


----------



## jesus mogollon

buenas, me gusta el TL494 porque ya viene echo como modulador de pulsos ,tiene dos operacionales dentro para control de voltaje o corriente ,control de tiempo muerto,y duty cicle,ya de por si solo modula cualquier frecuencia que calculemos,se puede variar la frecuencia con componentes externos,propio para un inversor


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cambiá ese transistor de apagado por un totem-pole completo y vas a ver cómo mejora !


----------



## Sitzjak

Saludos a toda la comunidad, para realizar in circuito oscilador PWM estable a 60Hz , les dejare algunas opciones, tanto de Tripp Lite como una PWM simple con Sg3524n, Ambos muy estables y que solo debesn agregarle las Bases de Potencia de Mosfet, Recomendados IRFP3205, 150n , 260n etc..


----------



## capitanp

Este tema ya quedó obsoleto, con el precio de los inversores ni conviene armarlos


----------



## Sitzjak

capitanp dijo:


> Este tema ya quedó obsoleto, con el precio de los inversores ni conviene armarlos



En parte tiene usted toda la razon, pero por eso de los precios de las tarjetas osciladoras del mercado asi mismo es la calidad, hay muy buenas, mediocres, horriblemente malas o con poco soporte.

ademas el objetivo principal es que los principiantes Aprendan


----------



## shevchenko

Buenas yo he armado un simple inversor basado en royer, la verdad genial.
Use el transformador de ferrita de un inversor chino, pero el trafo de una fuente de pc sin modificar va muy bien, pude hacer andar una amoladora y un taladro sin dramas trabajando su salida en DC (evitando el puente H para pasar a 220AC) la verdad va demasiado bien,  anda con cualquier cosa que tenga fuente conmutadao motores universales, su rendimiento es muy alto (90% como poco) y en vacio el consumo es despreciable.


----------



## ljille

shevchenko dijo:


> Buenas yo he armado un simple inversor basado en royer,  --- .


 
¿Quieres compartir el esquemático y una explicación un poco más amplia?


----------



## Sitzjak

shevchenko dijo:


> Buenas yo he armado un simple inversor basado en royer, la verdad genial.
> Use el transformador de ferrita de un inversor chino, pero el trafo de una fuente de pc sin modificar va muy bien, pude hacer andar una amoladora y un taladro sin dramas trabajando su salida en DC (evitando el puente H para pasar a 220AC) la verdad va demasiado bien,  anda con cualquier cosa que tenga fuente conmutadao motores universales, su rendimiento es muy alto (90% como poco) y en vacio el consumo es despreciable.



Pues es bueno compartir dicho esquema, con la comunidad
Adjunto Mas Diagramas para Los que esten en entusiasmo... personalmente hice mi primer circuito oscilador con un PIC como controlador asi se ahorra mas materiales, de esto hace ya unos 10 años


----------



## shevchenko

Hola, el circuito Royer es legedario, usado desde la época de las "lámparas" y aqui en el foro hasta se ha usado para fuentes DC-DC para audio-car.
Esas son las 2 versiones, una con trafo con punto medio y otra con bobinado simple, podes hacer pruebas usando un transformador de ferrita de una fuente de PC


----------



## Sitzjak

shevchenko dijo:


> Hola, el circuito Royer es legedario, usado desde la época de las "lámparas" y aqui en el foro hasta se ha usado para fuentes DC-DC para audio-car.
> Esas son las 2 versiones, una con trafo con punto medio y otra con bobinado simple, podes hacer pruebas usando un transformador de ferrita de una fuente de PC


Interesante opcion para mis estudiantes, yo uso muchos transformadires de ferrita....


----------



## shevchenko

Con una ferrita pequeña y 2 mosfets regulares podrás obtener entre 100/150w sin ningún problema y con pérdidas mínimas, ahora un transformador de 150w ya es grande y pesado, de todas formas podrás usarlo sin dramas aunque es más difícil fijar la frecuencia (será alta) aunque para lámparas de filamentos o cargas resistivas no tendrás dramas, incluso podrás usar el núcleo de un flyback (tv blanco y negro o color) y sobre el podrás bobinar usando cable común de 2.5mm para el primario de pocas vueltas, y cable telefónico (1 sólo hilo o 2 sin usar la funda) para el secundario de alto voltaje, también se puede hacer que entren 12v y salgan +-12, 5v, 1000v etc


----------



## shevchenko

Buenas,  dejo un avance!
El circuito es el anterior sólo que 4 mosfets en paralelo por lado (no sabía si iba a funcionar pero va perfecto) capacitor de 2.2uF y el inductor más grande que encontré, para la prueba use un transformador de ferrita de una fuente de PC
Vídeo de prueba.


----------



## shevchenko

Armando el transformador de ferrita, primario ya listo(6+6) y el secundario son 5 alambres, con cuidado probando la plancha que si la vuelo, me vuelan a mí!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cortás al medio un Yugo de un monitor color  metés una parte dentro de la otra  ahí tenés un bruto núcleo toroidal que puede andar hasta en 100 kHz (según máxima frecuencia del horizontal del modelo de monitor)  . . . y le podés poner o no entrehierro 

 Potencia estimada  muuuuuchoooos Watts  , pero MUCHOS


----------



## shevchenko

Si tengo uno chiquito que entra dentro de otro yugo mas grande y no tendría que cortar, pero me gustan más para inductores, trafos de mucha potencia tengo varios ese es un EE44 bastante decente, incluso estaba pensando en usar 2 trafos, primarios en paralelo y secundarios en serie
Como esos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y por que no ambos bobinados en serie  ?


----------



## shevchenko

Primarios en paralelo secundarios en serie, no se como se la ve el royer con medio ciclo en cada trafo.. o si? Supongo que sí oscila ya que es un circuito muy noble...


----------



## djyoan

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cortás al medio un Yugo de un monitor color  metés una parte dentro de la otra  ahí tenés un bruto núcleo toroidal que puede andar hasta en 100 kHz (según máxima frecuencia del horizontal del modelo de monitor)  . . . y le podés poner o no entrehierro
> 
> Potencia estimada  muuuuuchoooos Watts  , pero MUCHOS
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 183045


Una idea que se me ocurre....
¿Y si pongo varios transformadores de nútrelo de ferrita “en paralelo” podría aumentar los watts?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro también se pueden usar solo las E y poner 3 juntas con otras 3 juntas y enfrentadas , eso solo multiplica la potencia por 3 , las otras 3 solo garantizan el lugar para los bobinados , no aumentan la sección del núcleo..


----------



## FRANK90

capitanp dijo:


> Este tema ya quedó obsoleto, con el precio de los inversores ni conviene armarlos


con materiales reciclado como el ka7500/tl494 que abundan en la fuente de pc no se necesita poner tanta plata para comprar los componente electronicos


----------



## maherazar

SurFeRu dijo:


> De hecho amigo te contaré unas anécdotas (ya hicimos funcionar un aire acondicionado de un cuarto de tonelada pero con un inversor de 3000 watts usando 5 baterías marinas LTH. pero con carga rápida de un alimentador de baterías de AC. ) ,,éste inversor está enorme y muy pesado como para meterlo en un auto convencional y así como tu lo mencionas tardaría mucho tiempo para recargarlas con el alternador del auto.
> 
> Y cómo para meterle tantas baterías como que no, existen también inversores que venden de 500 o hasta 1000 watts pero la verdad no lo son, son casi la mitad de potencia que la que dicen dar, por eso quiero armar éste inversor, ya que así uno sabe lo que quiere y como lo quiere, además pienso ponerle una batería de ciclo profundo así para estar un poco mas tranquilo.
> 
> Ah  y se me pasaba mencionarles mas detalles acerca de ésto, el clima es un Daewo, según sus especificaciones requiere de 500 watts para funcionar ( la verdad es que si funciona suministrándole 500 watts pero solamente el ventilador y sus funciones,  saludos.


Buenas tardes: amigo puede enviar el circuito para convertir la corriente DC de las baterias a AC ? se lo agradezco saludos cordiales un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS

No digo que no vaya a contestar , pero . . . SurFeRu  Última visita Oct 26, 2007


----------



## shevchenko

Hola yo armé este (con pcb diseñado propio si lo encuentro lo subo luego)




Probé esa etapa alimentada con 12v DC y a la salida le conecte un trafo de 9v-220 y anduvo perfecto, tal vez te sirve.
Saludos.


----------



## HUKE02

Muchas gracias como siempre, muy valiosos todos sus comentarios.. estaré buscando mas información y nuevamente les estaré consultando ante cualquier otra duda.


----------



## Iliana rizo estrada

blackpic dijo:


> Hola:
> @amado-lora, esta padre tu pcb que programas usas para hacer tus pcb, veo que aparte de trabajar con inversores somos del mismo pais...
> Amigo @el-rey-julien, aqui te dejo un circuito de un modulador para inversor usando el sg3526n
> http://i41.tinypic.com/126dbao.jpg, este esta en la pag de unicrom publicado por el amigo pastor, http://www.unicrom.com/topic.asp?TO...ble&Topic_Title=diagrama+y+circuito+de+un+ups


Hermano me hace falta ese plano, cuba


----------



## Boris garcia

Hola amigos ,en cuanto al tema , he hecho durante mis tiempos libres algunos inversores, de todo tipo, y a la verdad je tenido buenos resultados con ellos , ojo nunca he logrado mas que 350 wats, he leído  las publicaciones y he hecho uno a mosfet, con el tl 494 a un khz , y funciona bien , con irfz44  pero solo he  utilizado uno por canal , porque no se que variación  tenga que hacer oara poner 2 por canal ,puedo ponerte algún plano que yo haya hecho, los he hecho con transformador de núcleo de hierro , no je experimentado con ferrita , tendría que probar , si funciona e incluso le je podido bajar la frecuencia.


----------



## Meliades

Boris garcia dijo:


> Hola amigos ,en cuanto al tema , he hecho durante mis tiempos libres algunos inversores, de todo tipo, y a la verdad je tenido buenos resultados con ellos , ojo nunca he logrado mas que 350 wats, he leído  las publicaciones y he hecho uno a mosfet, con el tl 494 a un khz , y funciona bien , con irfz44  pero solo he  utilizado uno por canal , porque no se que variación  tenga que hacer oara poner 2 por canal ,puedo ponerte algún plano que yo haya hecho, los he hecho con transformador de núcleo de hierro , no je experimentado con ferrita , tendría que probar , si funciona e incluso le je podido bajar la frecuencia.


Con ferrita se puede llegar a lograr gran potencia con poco tamaño general, mejor rendimiento y menos disipación térmica. Más arriba explican que con la ferrita de los yugos de tv puedes llegar a mucho más de 1000watts. Para poner más mosfet en paralelo la forma más fácil es poner cada mosfet con su respectiva Resistencia/Diodo del gate


----------



## Boris garcia

Ok, voy a probar con un transformador de PC , leí que si uso los devanados de 12 Volts, para los Mosfets, y el centro común para la batería se puede lograr mejores prestaciones , no se si sea  correcto el procedimiento , si me pueden corregir en cuanto a eso lo pondré en practica , tengo 2 inversores uno a 60 Hz , y otro sobre 1kHz servirá igual  , gracias por cualquier comentario.


----------



## Fogonazo

Boris garcia dijo:


> Ok, voy a probar con un transformador de PC , leí que si uso los devanados de 12 Volts, para los Mosfets, y el centro común para la batería se puede lograr mejores prestaciones , no se si sea  correcto el procedimiento , si me pueden corregir en cuanto a eso lo pondré en practica , tengo 2 inversores uno a 60 Hz , y otro sobre 1kHz servirá igual  , gracias por cualquier comentario.


¿ Estás al tanto de que un transformador de ferrita debe trabajar con una frecuencia relativamente alta ?
Si piensas trabajarlo a 50/60Hz conseguirás quemar los MOSFET y/o el transformador


----------



## Boris garcia

Ok, pero si lo uso a 1 khz como en los planos ,crees que trabaje, sin oroblemas


----------



## shevchenko

No, tendrás que trabajar como muy poco a unos 15 kHz, incluso te recomiendo 30 kHz, luego rectificas, filtras, y tenes tu voltaje en DC, suficiente para cualquier aparato que use fuente conmutada (sin transformador de hierro)
Claro que aparte, puedes hacer un puente H con Mosfet de alto voltaje (k1850, irfp450) y a esa DC la modulas en 50 Hz senoidal modificada (con al menos 2 escalones)
Primera etapa , ese integrado lo usé así, y va perfecto.


----------



## Yendry7742

Hola a todos*.
Y*a se que este post esta algo viejito pero igual me interesa este tema, ya que hoy en Cuba la corriente el*é*ctrica es pocas horas al d*í*a y bien me vendr*í*a hacerme de uno. 
*E*ste que publica el amigo Shevchenco lo vi muy bueno, solo que no dice la potencia de salida. 
*A*ndo buscando uno que al menos me de para alumbrarme con algunas bombillas led prender mi tv lcd y al menos par de ven*t*iladores.
*L*a bater*í*a que tengo es de Litio 12v 60A, tambi*é*n me encataría que me ayudaran con la fabricaci*ó*n de un cargador para esta bater*í*a ya que se que por sobrecalentamiento se incendian.
*A*lguien que me pueda ayudar, de veras me urge, ya estoy cansado de pasar calor y no tener corriente.
*S*aludos a todos, por cierto muy buen foro.


----------



## Boris garcia

Bueno te digo que he hecho algunos desde hace algún tiempo y me funcionan bastante bien, aunque no sean perfectos


----------

